# New member with a new project



## SlimeTime (Jul 20, 2008)

Hello to all! Been lurking the past few days....liked the site so well I just went & bought a new project a couple hours ago so I could join...I bought a 1981 14' Montgomery Ward (Smoker) Jon. It's 50" at the beam with 40" at the floor. It came on a pretty nice little 1997 trailer, all for $350.














Having just got it, I'm still mulling-over thoughts for some mods, but have tons of good ideas from some of the great info you all have added here from your boats. I'm in Indiana, just north of Indy (will update profile) and also have an '05 Tracker Pro V, the 14' MirroCraft in the background is my dads.

Just wanted to say hello, and show you what you all have forced me into.....  . Seriously, love the site, impressed with all your alls boats, and looks like a great group. I'll look forward to adding my new project to the "collection" here.

Current plans to include forward deck, removal of 1 center seat, adding floor/carpet, better seating, storage, battery area(s), wiring, and storage. Most likely will be adding some to the list as I'm able to spend some time with a tape measure & a pencil. Rain is forecast for the next couple days, so it will be awhile before I can start the "demo".

Glad to be here, and again, look forward to getting input & ideas for the site. Oh, and I love to FISH!! :wink: 

ST


----------



## Jim (Jul 20, 2008)

:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! Looking forward to you work in progress! :beer:

You got a steal for $350 =D>


----------



## Andy Taylor (Jul 20, 2008)

That's a great deal. I just sold a 1436 flat bottom and trailer for $500. And it didn't even have any seats.


----------



## SlimeTime (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome! I thought it was a pretty fair price, lol but I've been wrong before. The guy selling it was extremely nice, and the boat was setting about 2 miles from my house, found it on Craigslist. He had it listed for $500, but evidently couldn't sell it, told me over the phone $400, but when I went to look, the sign said OBO....so I offered $350 & he accepted. I think I may go out & remove the seats since the rain stopped for now. It needs alittle TLC, but I needed something to do anyway.

ST


----------



## Zum (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks perfect for modding.Keep us up to date with pics.
Welcome aboard.


----------



## dougdad (Jul 20, 2008)

WELCOME SLIME TIME, That will be a good project boat, HAVE FUN !!!!!!!


----------



## SlimeTime (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Zum! Well, I did manage to get the seats out & some of the lumber off the front end before the rain returned :roll: . Got a general idea of what I'd like to do, atleast at this point in time, it may change alittle once the tape measure & saw come out.





this plan shows the one seat removed to open-up the center area. Anyone see anything I'm missing this early in the game?

One front hatch will house front battery, and will be wired to plug for TM, and probably nav lights. Other front hatch for misc storage. One rod locker down 1 side, may or may not divide opposite side & use 2 doors, haven't decided yet, may depend on how much rod storage I can get out of the one without taking-up too much floorspace.

Rear hatch for another battery, other side for fuel tank. Front deck will have elevated seat, rear won't be elevated to make it easier for running rear motor. Probably run FF off rear battery. Will also add a 12V DC tap somewhere. Rod holders (homemade) are another addition planned, and possibly a cooler-livewell.

When the weather cooperates, I'll make a trip for materials & start decking & framing. I'm kicking-around the idea of cleaning the hull, since the boat's in pretty good shape. May try it * see how it goes, if nothing else I can always paint it.

ST


----------



## SlimeTime (Jul 20, 2008)

dougdad said:


> WELCOME SLIME TIME, That will be a good project boat, HAVE FUN !!!!!!!



Thanks DD! I'm looking forward to getting started on it for sure!


----------



## Ol JohnnyBoy (Jul 20, 2008)

WOW. Nice Find!!! Welcome =D>


----------



## Jim (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks like a great plan! I like the idea of the open middle floor. My only concern would be structure after that seat is removed?


----------



## SlimeTime (Jul 21, 2008)

It will be a 6' span between remaining seats, and is the reason I'm going to add some support with the rod locker & storage areas. However, I am reconsidering and thinking about making an area on 1 side to set a large cooler to use for a live-well. Doing that would give a little room on either side of it (between it & front & rear decks) for storage of gear (like tackleboxes or personal coolers). 

ST


----------



## dedawg1149 (Jul 21, 2008)

welcome nice boat nice price


----------



## SlimeTime (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks again everyone! Well, got alittle accomplished today, got the bad wood off the transom (someone used stainless bolts....with steel nuts :roll: ), but, after cutting them off, all the rotten wood is gone.





Got the middle seat removed with the help of a cut-off wheel in my 4.5" angle grinder:





And some decking done. I used 3/4" Dry-Ply. Evidently something new, had a treatment applied to it that's "water resistant". $25 a sheet I think (I'll double check receipt)










Ended-up with 2-12"X20" hatch doors up front.





I'm debating about the rear decking.....it's not going to gain be much, and I don't want to elevate the seat much, so battery clearance might be an issue, but may elevate enough to allow the battery to be hidden.

Kind of playing it by ear as I go...........


----------



## Tompatt (Jul 21, 2008)

good job so far. cant wait to see it completed. :mrgreen:


----------



## SlimeTime (Jul 21, 2008)

Thakks Tom....lol, you & me both :mrgreen: 

Would anyone know of a method (or product) I can use to clean/restore the aluminum hull? I decided against paint, simply to save some dough, plus the hull is in very good shape, just dirty & dull.

Any tips? I've looked, but haven't ran across any posts on the topic, though I'm sure it's been covered somewhere.

Thanks!
ST


----------



## hcsdchief (Jul 21, 2008)

Boat looks great, can't wait to see the end results. =D>


----------



## brewfish (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice looking work. I really like that ready to go dry ply. I've never even seen it for sale around here, I'm jealous! :evil: My garage still stinks from the spar varnish I had to use on mine.


----------



## SlimeTime (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks guys! Brew, I got it at Menards, if you've got one local to you, might call & see if they carry it.....for your next project :wink: 

ST


----------



## brewfish (Jul 21, 2008)

Nope never even heard in Menards before (i'm in south east FL) :lol: Thanks anyways though.


----------



## SlimeTime (Jul 21, 2008)

You're welcome! If you'd ever have an interest in getting some, google Georgia Pacific.....might be able to get some info from them on a local supplier.

ST


----------



## 12ftModder (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks nice ST =D> yeah i didnt see any of that wood around here either in tampabay area, altho im sure a lumber yard would more than likely have it. yeah, menards are pretty nice. wish one was around here. 
and for the cleaning of dirty dull paint try finding some dry wash a friend showed me how you could wash your car with it without any water, it removes all oxidation and leaves it looking like it was new. and no im not talking about that stuff they show on the TV commercial with the oxi clean guy lol


----------



## Zum (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice wood work,coming along nicely.


----------



## SlimeTime (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks! Got my rod locker framed-up today & the rear seat sheeted. Not going to deck the rear, just going to leave it open. Also decided against storage area across from the rod locker (in center area), instead I'm going to carpet a piece of panel to cover the inside of the hull. Figured it could be a place to stow cooler, tackle boxes, I misc.

Out of materials, so will pick-up some stuff tomorrow, including carpet & adhesive. Got navigation lights to mount, a little wiring to run, rod locker to enclose, and she'll be ready for carpet =D> 

Hope to have it finished-up by the weekend....then hang a "For Sale" sign on it :mrgreen: May have to take a fishing trip in it 1st, just to try her out :wink: 

ST


----------



## FishingBuds (Jul 22, 2008)

welcome aboard fellow hoosier  

dang your moven along, I missed ya some where here.

Nice job so far, what are you mainly gonna fish for?


----------



## SlimeTime (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi FB! lol....it's either chicken or feathers with me :mrgreen: I like to fish for bass, panfish, and cats. Bass & bigger cats get released, panfish & small "eater" cats go in the livewell :wink: 

I just bought this boat for a project, and will sell it once done, but I have another boat. I'm anxious to get this one done, who knows, I may look for another one  .

ST


----------



## SlimeTime (Jul 23, 2008)

Got a little more accomplished today. Got the rod locker finished, and added a panel on the opposite side to hold carpeting. And, obviously got the carpeting installed. Electrical is next, and going to form a couple of trim pieces out of the seat I removed. Still need to get a seats mounted too.

ST


----------



## Jim (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow man! That thing should sell quick!


----------



## SlimeTime (Jul 23, 2008)

lol, I hope so Jim....got all my money tied-up in it  I need to figure-out some reinforcement for the bow, it had a couple pieces of rotted wood with an eyebolt through them for the winch point. After I repair that, I'll make a nice aluminum wrap for the top where the split shows in pic. Figured I could make a spot on there as well for the front nav light. I picked-up a 4X4" plastic box & cover, with the plan to mount the plug for the trolling motor in it, as well as a switch for the lights...and can keel all the connections in the box.

It'd be more appealing to a prospective buyer if it at least had a trolling motor, but my choice may not be theirs. You guys think $950 is a reasonable asking price? I'll have about $750 in it....lol, and tell me I'm nuts if you want...I can take it :mrgreen: Just curious as to if I'm in the ballpark.

ST


----------



## Jim (Jul 24, 2008)

I would ask a little higher....That way you can come down in price if you have to to seal the deal.


----------



## SlimeTime (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks Jim! I'd rather keep it "appealing" to a potential buyer who's in the shopping state of mind.... :mrgreen: 

Just wanted to see if I was in the ballpark for what a boat like this was worth. Got the same (original) seats remounted today & some electrical done. Looks like chance of rain for the next few days :roll: ....but, I need to get a couple more things anyway to finish her up.

Thanks again!
ST


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 24, 2008)

Been out of state the past 8 days so I'm a little late on this post, but Welcome Aboard!  

Nice work on the boat! 8)


----------



## SlimeTime (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks WW! .....lol, hope you were fishin'! :mrgreen: 

ST


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 25, 2008)

SlimeTime said:


> Thanks WW! .....lol, hope you were fishin'! :mrgreen:ST



I wish, lol, but unfortunately there was no fishing.


----------



## SlimeTime (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, if things go according to "plan", I told Dad I'd take him fishing next week......

Got the seats in & electrical done today, as well as stiffened-up the bow with a nice piece of oak. If you look in the by the rear navigation light (where it's stowed) I mounted switches in a raintight 4X4 box, and there's an amber marker light next to it for some interior lighting. I added the same set-up in front, as well as mounted the plug for a bow-mount TM in the box as well. They're just under the front nav light out of sight.





I wanted the pin-style seat pedestals but couldn't find them local, so the seats won't be removable......not a biggie, especially on a boat that'll be sold.





Also got the hinges on the 2 front hatches today, and found-out today the trailer wiring was "fubar" and will straighten it out tomorrow, as well as giving everything a double check. So I'll hopefully have some pics to post next week with the boat on the water & some fish in it :wink: 

ST


----------



## brewfish (Jul 25, 2008)

Man you have flown through this build. I bought my boat in January and will be happy if I can get done by the middle of Aug.


----------



## SlimeTime (Jul 26, 2008)

lol....I used to work construction. I have picked-up a few ideas for the next project (one of these days)....and learned to give more consideration to the carpet effecting height of hatches & doors :wink: 

Just listed it on Craigslist today.....we'll see how it goes. Worse case is I just got myself a cheap fishing boat to use on the smaller lakes :mrgreen: 

ST


----------



## SlimeTime (Jul 27, 2008)

Ahhh....ya gotta love the "lowballers" :roll: Some moron sent me an email & all it said was "money's tight.....$600". Well I have it listed for $950, so my reply to him was "$1200 ....my money's tight too" :mrgreen: 

Haven't heard back from him yet  

ST


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 27, 2008)

SlimeTime said:


> Ahhh....ya gotta love the "lowballers" :roll: Some moron sent me an email & all it said was "money's tight.....$600". Well I have it listed for $950, so my reply to him was "$1200 ....my money's tight too" :mrgreen:
> 
> Haven't heard back from him yet  ST



yep, I bet they'd love to get that rig for only $600. That is really low-balling it.


----------

